# autónomo 'baja'



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a question regarding the Baja for autonomos.....I am self employed teaching but contract has now ended until September. I need to change the social security from alta to Baja, but had to first of all go to Hacienda. To change the modelo 37 from alta to Baja, I have to wait 15 days AFTER end of contact, and then I have to take the amended 037 to social security to sign off as it were. My predicament is that I will be back in UK 15 days after end of contract, and therefore unable to present myself in'person at either the Hacienda or the SS office. There is an electronic form 037 free on the Internet but I can't fAthom out how to complete and send online. Even so I can't do the social security office, and sure cant afford the 277euros at the end of July and August as no income....ANY IDEAS TO HELP ME PLEASE?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> I have a question regarding the Baja for autonomos.....I am self employed teaching but contract has now ended until September. I need to change the social security from alta to Baja, but had to first of all go to Hacienda. To change the modelo 37 from alta to Baja, I have to wait 15 days AFTER end of contact, and then I have to take the amended 037 to social security to sign off as it were. My predicament is that I will be back in UK 15 days after end of contract, and therefore unable to present myself in'person at either the Hacienda or the SS office. There is an electronic form 037 free on the Internet but I can't fAthom out how to complete and send online. Even so I can't do the social security office, and sure cant afford the 277euros at the end of July and August as no income....ANY IDEAS TO HELP ME PLEASE?


I _baja _in the summer too ..... but I do it in advance, if you see what I mean

I know that I won't be teaching July & August so I baja at the end of June - my gestor submits the form for me (the tax office is in the next town & a pita for me to get to since I don't drive) - I just went in & signed it last week


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> I have a question regarding the Baja for autonomos.....I am self employed teaching but contract has now ended until September. I need to change the social security from alta to Baja, but had to first of all go to Hacienda. To change the modelo 37 from alta to Baja, I have to wait 15 days AFTER end of contact, and then I have to take the amended 037 to social security to sign off as it were. My predicament is that I will be back in UK 15 days after end of contract, and therefore unable to present myself in'person at either the Hacienda or the SS office. There is an electronic form 037 free on the Internet but I can't fAthom out how to complete and send online. Even so I can't do the social security office, and sure cant afford the 277euros at the end of July and August as no income....ANY IDEAS TO HELP ME PLEASE?


I don't think you do. I think you have 15 days to do this in, ie 15 days is the limit and after that you can't do it.
That's what I've always done is this area and I've been doing it for over 10 years now!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think you do. I think you have 15 days to do this in, ie 15 days is the limit and after that you can't do it.
> That's what I've always done is this area and I've been doing it for over 10 years now!


that's what I thought - and usually you can't be autónomo if you only have one contract :confused2:

or has that changed....?

I have it in my head that you have to baja before the 15th of the month, for some reason... or maybe it's just that the payment goes out then...... or maybe that's the reason...

good job my gestor knows what he's doing & doesn't charge the earth!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that's what I thought - and usually you can't be autónomo if you only have one contract :confused2:
> 
> or has that changed....?
> 
> ...


OP look here post 346
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain-35.html

Xabia - Yes, good point you can't be autonoma with only one contract. Maybe he/ she has more...

Anyway, 15 days after doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OP, if possible could you confirm what Xabia and I have said is correct as it effects us.
Thanks


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you very much - my Spanish friend has also said its wrong. I could have done this yesterday! Hacienda should have done this for me yesterday! Grr now that's another day of my life I won't get back.....


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

Nonnamags said:


> Thank you very much - my Spanish friend has also said its wrong. I could have done this yesterday! Hacienda should have done this for me yesterday! Grr now that's another day of my life I won't get back.....


Maybe the 15 days antes or despues does not relates to when I am able to do it then?. I'm now TOTALLY confused. 

I am unemployed as of 30 June, so should be able to register as Baja within 15 says of that date surely? 

A gestoria advised me to take the form to Hacienda and ask f it to be stamped on 1 July regardless, and then go to SS. 

Why couldn't she have given me a form yesterday? I dont understand why this couldnt have been done yesterday at all....

Have I misunderstood completely I wonder?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> Maybe the 15 days antes or despues does not relates to when I am able to do it then?. I'm now TOTALLY confused.
> 
> I am unemployed as of 30 June, so should be able to register as Baja within 15 says of that date surely?
> 
> ...


You've made me go to the Seg Soc page, and good job I did! You have to do the baja within _6 días naturales_ of stopping work 
Seguridad Social:Información útil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> Maybe the 15 days antes or despues does not relates to when I am able to do it then?. I'm now TOTALLY confused.
> 
> I am unemployed as of 30 June, so should be able to register as Baja within 15 says of that date surely?
> 
> ...


maybe you have to wait until you ARE unemployed....

I'm still confused about being 'unemployed' & your 'contract' - autónomos can't usually have only one client.... & having a 'contract' to me sounds like you're 'employed'


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm registered autonomo.
Currently I have only one client, who has contracted me for a few hours every week. I invoice her monthly. This finishes 30 June. 
Therefore I have no other work. 
I've been told to sign as Baja (causa, fin actividad). 
The set up and contract was organised by a gestoria, 
I registered personally as autonomo with SS and Hacienda, and also queried la rental with Hacienda. I was told that this year no problem as contract retains professional 9%. Though next tax year it will be different.
At no point has anyone said that I have to have more than one client (wish I had!)....am concerned now!
I use the term unemployed as "end of activity", as no work now until September.
The above format was suggested as only few hours available, the academy owner would otherwise have to pay too much for my trivial services. So I pay my own SS as we have no other form of earth care.

Am I being illegal in some way I wonder?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> I'm registered autonomo.
> Currently I have only one client, who has contracted me for a few hours every week. I invoice her monthly. This finishes 30 June.
> Therefore I have no other work.
> I've been told to sign as Baja (causa, fin actividad).
> ...


not really... everyone has to start somewhere

but, if it continues for any length of time that you're clearly not earning much, and only have one client, 'they' will start asking questions..........


----------

